# This is a serious question



## Pinkbear (Dec 6, 2013)

Anyone have some suggestions for removing hair off your ass? I have a electric razor but it's very time consuming and leaves me with bumps.


----------



## AlphaD (Dec 6, 2013)

Im sure GK or Rump could help you out.....but it involes a 5th of tequila and a harness


----------



## losieloos (Dec 6, 2013)

Hahahahhahah


----------



## Pinkbear (Dec 6, 2013)

I'm not sissy. I don't need tequila.


----------



## Rumpy (Dec 6, 2013)

Well since you asked, I use this to shave my ass and balls, and my wife http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B007VB50LU/ref=oh_details_o04_s00_i00?ie=UTF8&psc=1

I have a few yard work tools I use on Doc, he one HAIRY mother

If you'd like, I'm sure a few of us could get together and do a freaky hot wax thing or something.


----------



## Joliver (Dec 6, 2013)

You could try Nair.


----------



## Rumpy (Dec 6, 2013)

Pinkbear said:


> I'm not sissy. I don't need tequila.



Um, the tequila is not for you.  You'll be tied up with a ball gag in your mouth and you wont have any hair left when we're done


----------



## Pinkbear (Dec 6, 2013)

Don't threaten me with a good time. Add 2 goats and a rabbit and we got a deal


----------



## Pinkbear (Dec 6, 2013)

I have that same shaver of amazon. Just takes forever and I know I miss spots. Maybe a combo of nair and the razor, but my roommates will be pissed when they smell that shitty hair burning


----------



## Bro Bundy (Dec 6, 2013)

hairy bastard


----------



## CptFKNplanet (Dec 6, 2013)

joliver said:


> You could try Nair.



Seconded. Just don't try it on your hole.


----------



## Rumpy (Dec 6, 2013)

Last time we had a goat at one of our little get togethers, Doc fuked it then ate it.  It was too much for me, so no more goats, at least not if Doc is coming


----------



## CptFKNplanet (Dec 6, 2013)

Rumpy said:


> Last time we had a goat at one of our little get togethers, Doc fuked it then ate it.  It was too much for me, so no more goats, at least not if Doc is coming



Poor Jose. He was such a good goat.


----------



## DJ21 (Dec 6, 2013)

Lmao, this thread has so much win in it.

Nair for Men. I bought some but haven't used it. I'm pretty sure we would need a barrel of it to get a shaving freak party goin on with you hairy animals.


----------



## Seeker (Dec 6, 2013)

Man you're making a big mistake by shaving your crack hairs. Let me splain.

1) friction: ass hairs will keep you from over sweating in between your cheeks. Eww nasty!
2) ventilation: try farting without any ass hairs and see what happens
3) you know what stubble feels like when your hair is growing back? Think about that.


----------



## Pinkbear (Dec 6, 2013)

I already shave it I was looking for a faster easier method. Maybe if I start a large enough bush fire while lighting one of my farts up it will permanently remove the hair.


----------



## regular (Dec 6, 2013)

Pinkbear said:


> Anyone have some suggestions for removing hair off your ass? I have a electric razor but it's very time consuming and leaves me with bumps.


----------



## GuerillaKilla (Dec 6, 2013)

Regs= worlds best and most helpful mod


----------



## goodfella (Dec 6, 2013)

HAHahahahahahah lmao


----------



## PillarofBalance (Dec 6, 2013)

What will your dingleberries cling to?

seriously though don't shave the crack or it will feel like you are being sodomized by a cactus.


----------



## bronco (Dec 6, 2013)

joliver said:


> You could try Nair.



I was told the nair will burn the shit out of your ass cheeks


----------



## FreeBirdSam (Dec 6, 2013)

Areas that are used to having hair ie: balls, crack, etc..  As soon as your done shaving, take hot shower, dry off, and apply the following:

-hydrocortisone cream
-cetaphil lotion

The following morning apply baby powder.


I've been shaving this way for years and never get razor bump.  And I have sensitive skin


----------



## mrSlate (Dec 6, 2013)

http://www.amazon.com/gp/aw/d/B002EP9OUG/ref=mp_s_a_1_1?qid=1386303865&sr=8-1&pi=SX200


----------



## Assassin32 (Dec 6, 2013)

Do you normally have people looking at your ass from behind? Do you frequent bathhouses? Otherwise, who gives a shit. Grown men are supposed to have hair. I leave shaving to the chicks.


----------



## DieYoungStrong (Dec 6, 2013)

When I bend over, it looks like a ripped in half SOS pad...


----------



## Pinkbear (Dec 6, 2013)

Do you know how much I must wipe with a hairy ass? Do you know how much that hair stinks? Do you know I could start my own dingleberry farm?!


----------



## Azog (Dec 6, 2013)

Just use clippers for everywhere, and a razor to get up in dat crack. Works well enough for me anyway.


----------



## Maintenance Man (Dec 6, 2013)

Wax your asshole Pink. Thats what all the dudes are doing now.


----------



## regular (Dec 6, 2013)

GuerillaKilla said:


> Regs= worlds best and most helpful mod


----------



## BigGameHunter (Dec 6, 2013)

regular said:


>



Nivea for men bath and body wash or sensitive shaving gel.  Shave it every couple days, use talc every day especially after #2.  You wont need a half an hour to clean yourself after #2.  Talc keeps the stubble from hurting. NOTE: Use a different blade to shave your nuts.


----------



## Onlythebestwilldo (Dec 6, 2013)

Seeker said:


> Man you're making a big mistake by shaving your crack hairs. Let me splain.
> 
> 1) friction: ass hairs will keep you from over sweating in between your cheeks. Eww nasty!
> 2) ventilation: try farting without any ass hairs and see what happens
> 3) you know what stubble feels like when your hair is growing back? Think about that.



I 2nd that. I shaved ass cheeks once and I was nasty and uncomfortable. I actually experienced a bit of friction burns from ass cheeks rubbing. Don't do it!


----------



## Hero Swole (Dec 6, 2013)

Idk how you people can shave your ass. What if you get an ingrown hair down there. Fuq dat.. Ill die with a hairy ass.


----------



## BigGameHunter (Dec 6, 2013)

Hero Swole said:


> Idk how you people can shave your ass. What if you get an ingrown hair down there. Fuq dat.. Ill die with a hairy ass.



Fuk you mean you people?

Seriously though the talc powder will reduce friction, the shaving cream/gel and a steady hand will prevent in grown hairs and razor burn/bumps.

Helps keep your cat like reflexes up.


----------



## Hero Swole (Dec 6, 2013)

BigGameHunter said:


> Fuk you mean you people?
> 
> Seriously though the talc powder will reduce friction, the shaving cream/gel and a steady hand will prevent in grown hairs and razor burn/bumps.
> 
> Helps keep your cat like reflexes up.



What about your farts. They will travel up your ass crack amplyfying the noise kinda like a loud screech. Its like having a sonata playing out your ass.


----------



## BigGameHunter (Dec 6, 2013)

Hero Swole said:


> What about your farts. They will travel up your ass crack amplyfying the noise kinda like a loud screech. Its like having a sonata playing out your ass.



When you get a little older you'll learn not to just rip one.  Let it ease out or you may need a shower.


----------



## Jada (Dec 7, 2013)

Pinkbear said:


> Don't threaten me with a good time. Add 2 goats and a rabbit and we got a deal



Lmao!!! Haha


----------



## bubbagump (Dec 7, 2013)

I use a powder hair remover from the neck down.  If I dont, I look like I have a fur parka on my ass and back.  Works on nuts and crack and doesn't burn like nair.


----------



## TheBlob (Dec 7, 2013)

What brand you use Bubba?


----------



## TheBlob (Dec 7, 2013)

And yeah fur parka,, I got the same crap.. It really pisses me off


----------



## Yaya (Dec 7, 2013)

Morrocan purity Lakeen Shakfethi oil. It was designed for just this reason..works great and doesnt burn..
Back in the early 1870's morrocan men in casa blanca had issues with scorpions crawling into there beards at night. After months of scorpion issues the mighty Azzobair Bendida created this oil and while experimenting he decided to apply a bit of oil in his hairy ass..hair dissapeared and the local tribesmen celebrated by sacrificing a goat and got full on eating dates ..

most local markets in morroco and algeria sell it.. also search online


----------



## shenky (Dec 7, 2013)

Ass hair is important, Pink. You will not be happy with the end result.

I shave my arms and chest the old fashion way


----------



## grizzldsealpoacher (Dec 7, 2013)

joliver said:


> You could try Nair.



Do not try nair! refer to my horror story if you need conformation


----------



## grizzldsealpoacher (Dec 7, 2013)

Seeker said:


> Man you're making a big mistake by shaving your crack hairs. Let me splain.
> 
> 1) friction: ass hairs will keep you from over sweating in between your cheeks. Eww nasty!
> 2) ventilation: try farting without any ass hairs and see what happens
> 3) you know what stubble feels like when your hair is growing back? Think about that.



LOLOLOLOL what happens when you fart with no ass hair? And I hope the question refers to hair on the cheeks not the crack , if not NAIR WILL DESTROY YOU it burns sensitive areas super quick and bad


----------



## grizzldsealpoacher (Dec 7, 2013)

Pinkbear said:


> I already shave it I was looking for a faster easier method. Maybe if I start a large enough bush fire while lighting one of my farts up it will permanently remove the hair.



If you got the doe go have laser hair removal . It costs a ton hurts a bit but is a much longer lasting solution. My cousin is a Sasquatch he went a bunch of times to get the initial hair off now he goes once every three months or so to keep it off


----------



## grizzldsealpoacher (Dec 7, 2013)

Final thought would be to Go get a Brazilian . I am sure in these modern times you can find a shop that would be willing to do it for you. Find your local Tool Box, or Flamer Joes. Go in and politey ask the bartender where he has his gooch manscaped I am sure he will be happy to share his beauty tips and maybe even a blow job :0 win win !


----------



## TheBlob (Dec 8, 2013)

Lol... we were talking ass crack hair? Hmmm if I had a girlfriend id ask her,,, but she left me for some douche that had more money, better looks, and personality.. That bitch


----------



## djt248 (Dec 10, 2013)

Try electrolysis but be careful. When they fire up the electricity to shock off the crack hairs it melts your poop. Then the poop hardens again making shitting nearly impossible.


----------



## Hardpr (Dec 10, 2013)

i thought pinkbears were supposed to be hairy?


----------



## Pinkbear (Dec 10, 2013)

I got tired of combing the dingle berries out with my claws


----------



## transcend2007 (Dec 10, 2013)

You need to get married and have your wife shave your ass and back hair (if you don't have it yet) its coming....just sayin


----------



## Magical (Dec 15, 2013)

Seeker said:


> Man you're making a big mistake by shaving your crack hairs. Let me splain.
> 
> 1) friction: ass hairs will keep you from over sweating in between your cheeks. Eww nasty!
> 2) ventilation: try farting without any ass hairs and see what happens
> 3) you know what stubble feels like when your hair is growing back? Think about that.



Thats too funny, and true


----------

